# 90cm Tanks?



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I was also considering a couple of larger GLA tanks but given the date on OP and "reply", I have a lot of other choices.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

OVT said:


> I was also considering a couple of larger GLA tanks but given the date on OP and "reply", I have a lot of other choices.


They have stopped selling aquariums. Marco said the demand was too low for low iron rimless tanks for them to keep them in stock. People want cheap.


----------

